# Please help a Noob ID a Part



## JoeyGee (Jul 31, 2021)

I have lived in my house for 15 years and have intermittently used the irrigation system. It was put in by a previous owner. This year my wife decided we need to get the lawn in order. I disagreed. We are getting the lawn in order.

One zone has been an issue. I am getting most issues ironed out. I have run into one part that won't work--no water comes out of it and it's the only side inlet head that I can see that I have. The base goes deep into the ground. I did not dig far enough to see where it goes. Is this a regular sprinkler head? The top is worn down and I can't see any identifying marks on it. What is this thing?


----------

